# WigWag (Headlight Flasher) Installation



## UALvolar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi there, 

I am a volunteer firefighter with a 1994 Altima GXE, and am trying to install a Wig-Wag module in my car. I need help figuring out where the headlight wires that I need to tap into are located. I've spent a long time under the hood and the D/S knee panel trying the find the damned things. Also, if anyone knows a good place to go through the firewall, that would be helpful.

FYI, it is a Galls FS001 flasher. A diagram is available at www.galls.com.

Thanks,

Spencer


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

easiest way is to simply tap into the headlight harness right at the socket. there's separate wires for ground, low, and high beams all right there on each bulb. since they're independently relayed and fused on the car already, you can tap in there and you're done.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First thing if the car is equipped with daytime running lights you should contact them for the correct hookup of the flasher.
I had to change my answer because I was looking at the wrong wiring diagram...
http://www.galls.com/DOCUMENTS/FS001_3-Pattern_Flasher_Positive.pdf
The drivers side high beam wire is red/black and the passenger side is a red/ green wire. The rest of the install I would use the instructions from Galls. 
The harness could go through the rubber grommet on the passenger side towards the bottom of the firewall.
I hope this helps.

Troy


----------

